# Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!



## Trüsche_34 (24. Oktober 2006)

Wollte hier mal berichten wie es mir beim ersten mal Hochseeangeln ergangen ist #d .​ Ein Freund von mir hat mich gefragt ob ich Lust hätte am Wochenende eine ausfahrt mit der Silverland von Burgstaaken aus zu machen dem stimmte ich zu da ich eh mal zum Hochseeangeln wollte.
Also fuhren wir am Sammstag Mittag zu dritt nach Fehmarn und warteten auf die Silverland zum einchecken , dann kam als erstes die Kehrheim in den Hafen die dem gleichen Besitzer gehört , wir gingen hinüber um mal zu horchen wie der Fang war aber das hat man eigentlich schon an den Gesichtern gesehen das es nicht der Hit war und bei näherer Nachfrage waren es 20 Dorsche bei 20 Anglern die den Kutter für eine Vereinsfahrt am Wochenende gechartert hatten.
Das war also schon nicht mal so toll aber das es zu Zeit nicht so gut läuft wussten wir ja und dann kam die Silverland rein und wir sahen schon das der Kahn proppe voll war und die Gesichter auch alles andere als Glücklich waren , ein Angler hatte Glück mit einem 16 Pfünder .
  Dann ab zum Kapitän einchecken der hatte sogleich die tolle Nachricht das wir nicht auf dem
  Boot schlafen sondern in einem Zimmer im Hafen und wir sollten doch Morgen auf der 
  Kehrheim mitfahren da die Silverland ausgebucht wäre und zu voll #d.
  Na toll dachten wir , die Kehrheim ist zwar ein ganzes Stück kleiner aber es wären gerade
  Mal 20 Angler mit uns an Bord und Platz wäre auch mehr also wieder rüber und dem Kapitän
  Bescheid gesagt der das aber anscheinend schon wusste.
  Dann haben wir die Übernachtung und die Ausfahrt  bezahlt was dann 10 € mehr gekostet
  Hat wegen dem Zimmer das auf den ersten Blick auch ganz gut aus sah und mit TV , Kühlschrank , Spüle und Mikrowelle ausgestattet war nur eines war nicht gemacht und zwar die Endreinigung für die man ja auch 5 € berappen muss , leider war das Bettzeug auch nicht frisch und roch noch nach dem Schweiß vom Vorgänger:v.
  Dann runter zum Kutter und unsere Ruten angebunden wo wir dann auch gleich mit Drohungen eines Anglers konfrontiert wurden das unsere Ruten am Morgen sicher nicht mehr da sein werden und was wir überhaupt hier zu suchen haben da sie den Kutter gemietet hätten.
  Also ihm erklärt das wir von der Silverland auf die Kehrheim verfrachtet worden sind und wir
  Nichts dafür können und wenn nur eine Rute von uns weg kommt gibt es Stunk |krach: aber der war eh schon breit wie eine Haubitze. 
  An Schlaf war  bis 1.30 Uhr nicht zu denken da unter uns eine Kneipe war in der es hoch her gegangen ist und um 5.00 hat uns der Wecker wieder rausgehauen , schnell frisch gemacht gepackt und rüber zum Boot und erstmal geschaut ob die Ruten noch da sind , was zu seinem und unserem Glück der Fall war.
  Um 6.30 Uhr sind wir dann los gefahren bei heftigsten Wellengang , da war es für eine Landratte wie mich der noch nie auf einem Kutter war ein Kunststück das Frühstück einzunehmen und auch drin zu behalten.
  Kurz nach 7 war es so weit der erste Drift und ich hatte keinen Plan aber man ist ja lern fähig , 
  hatte am Vortag mir eine Montage mit großen Streamer als Beifänger gemacht und einem Pilker in der Farbe orange/silber mit 85 gr. .
  Also Pilker einfach am Boot heruntergelassen wo er nach 12 m aufgekommen ist dann mit einem Anschlag den Pilker wieder angehoben aber irgendwie blieb meine Rute krumm und ich dachte schon das ich einen Hänger habe aber zu meinem erstaunen machte der sich selbständig und entpuppte sich nach ein wenig hoch pumpen als 8 Pfund Dorsch der auf meinen Beifänger gebissen hatte und so war der erste Fisch auf dem Boot von mir und der war auch finde ich ganz stattlich |supergri.
  Beim zweiten Drift kam für mich das Ärgernis schlecht hin und wo bei mir Schluss mit Lustig war und mir das Angeln auf dem Kutter verging.
  Ich hatte wieder was am Haken und zwar eine Dublette , der Dorsch am Pilker war Maßig mit 43 cm aber der Nemo am Beifänger hatte gerade mal 30 cm also untermäßig was bei mir heißt der Fisch wird schonend abgehakt und zurückgesetzt was ich auch getan habe und just in dem Moment schreit es aus der Kapitänskajüte heraus ob ich noch ganz sauber im Kopf wäre den Fisch zurück zu setzen und wenn er das noch mal sehen würde fliege ich gleich hinterher |krach:.
  Dann ist der auch noch runtergekommen und hat mich zur Sau gemacht ob ich eigentlich die Maße kennen würde , ich erwiderte 38 cm und das der gerade 30 cm gehabt hat da zeigte er mir den Vogel und ging wieder ans Steuer und maulte noch nach das Angler auf dem Boot wären die noch nichts gefangen hätten.
  Ab da war bei mir die Lust weg und auch die Motivation aber nach einer Runde ums Boot war mir klar das hier niemand auch nur einen Pfifferling auf Schonmaße gibt , denn es lagen
  Nemos von gerade mal 20 cm in den Eimern und auf Nachfrage hab ich nur gesagt bekommen ich zahle Geld also nehme ich auch alles mit.
  Mein Kumpel hatte dann noch einen 45 Dorsch aber das war es auch für den Tag und unser dritter Kollege ging leer aus wie auch ansonsten die Fänge mager waren.
  Auf der Rückfahrt beim Filetieren konnte einen echt das Kotzen kommen was die Herren alles abgeschlachtet haben .
  Wenn das der Reiz des Hochseeangelns sein soll dann kann ich in Zukunft gerne darauf verzichten , denn ich hab da ein wenig andere Ansichten wie man mit der Kreatur Fisch umzugehen hat und das Gesetze einzuhalten sind.
  Aber sich dann über schlechte Fänge beklagen wenn man alles abschlachtet obwohl man wie gerade jetzt in den Medien bekannt wurde durch die Meereserwärmung die Fische in kälteres Gefilde abwandern aber das überschreitet ja den Horizont dieser Kochtopfangler die es erst merken wenn es zu spät ist.
  Ehrlich gesagt könnte es mir ja egal sein da ich eh viel lieber an einem ruhigen See zum Angeln gehe und eh fast nie am Meer bin aber was da abgeht spottet wirklich allem was man als Angler gelernt hat und das erste was ich mir verinnerlicht habe ist die „ ACHTUNG DER KREATUR FISCH „ aber da diese Kopftopfangler meinen auf See kann man sich alles erlauben und vom Kapitän auch noch den Rücken gestärkt bekommen wird sich da wohl nichts ändern #c.
  Für mich war es das auf jeden fall erstmal mit Hochseeangeln und mit der Kehrheim eh nie wieder !!! , mein Dorschfilet wenn es mich danach gelüstet kann ich mir auch im Laden kaufen und es kommt mich auch noch billiger , geschweige das mir Angeln in Binnengewässern erheblich mehr Spass macht aber jedem das seine.




Petri |wavey:
Trüsche


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Leider lese ich hier im AB in letzter Zeit häufig solche Geschichten.
Ich persönlich habe leider oder soll ich sagen zum Glück noch nie so etwas erlebt.
Wenn mich so ein schräger Vogel von Kapitän nur einmal so anmachen würde, wehre es seine letzte Fahrt.
Ticken da einige Leute nicht mehr richtig oder sind die schon so satt, dass es ihnen auf einen Gast mehr oder weniger nicht mehr ankommt.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## HD4ever (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

ne riesen Sauerei in meinen Augen ....  |krach:
schlimm das der Kapitän da auch noch die Spitze des Eisberges ist !!! |motz:
da lob ich mir doch das Gufieren ohne Beifänger von meinem Kleinboot ... da bleiben zwar weniger dran hängen, aber keine Nemos !
weiß gar nicht was man mit 20-30cm Dorschleins machen soll, da bleibt nun wirklich nix über nach dem filetieren :r
schade nur das sein Kutter wohl weiterhin voll sein wird und auch genügend Angler nach dieser Raubrittermanier weiter verfahren ... :v


----------



## degl (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

@Trüsche,

na da hast du ja ne ganz besondere Tour erlebt#d

Und ehrlich ich kann dich verstehen,glaube aber,das das die Ausnahme ist und nicht der Regelfall.
Ich kann mir nur vorstellen,das der Skipper den Unterschied zwischen Dorsch und Wittling nicht kennt,sonst kann ich mir sein Verhalten nicht erklären(Wittlinge haben z.Zt. kein Schonmaß....früher 23cm).
Leider hab ich ebenfalls mal von Fehmarn solch eine "Übernachtungstour" aber mit nem anderen Schiff mitgemacht,wobei da aber alle aufs Schonmaß geachtet haben,das lag aber an der Truppe,dem Skipper wärs egal gewesen#c

gruß degl


----------



## Carptigers (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Da hilft nur eins, anderen Kutter nächstes mal, ganz einfach. Damit solche Idioten das mal langsam merken , dass sie mit den Leuten nicht umsprigen können wie sie wollen!!!


----------



## addy123 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Hallo Trüsche, da hast Du richtig gehandelt!!!
Und Danke für die Warnung, was soll das mit der Schreierei???|kopfkrat  
... und dies von einem Käptn!#c 

Haben wohl stilvolle Angler mit Vorbildwirkung nicht mehr nötig???

Lass Dir das Bootsangeln auf der Ostsee dadurch nicht vermiesen.
Es kann so schön sein, z. Bsp. wie wir es jedes Jahr in Langeland betreiben.
Da bist Du evtl. Dein eigener Käptn auf Deinem eigenen (gemieteten) Boot. Bei ruhigen und schönem Wetter ist es am Besten.
Und Leute wie Du auf dem Kutter kennengelernt hast, kämen mir erst gar nicht in den Kahn!!!

... Und Schneidertage am See gibt es ja auch, genau wie auf der See ...:q


----------



## oknel (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

ruten abend am kahn anbinden, ist trotzdem ne unsitte.

klar geht dem käptn der arsch auf eis, wenn keiner was fängt.
ich kanns mir leisten, auf solche schreihälse zu verzichten und bleib einfach zuhause.


mfg


----------



## Reisender (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Ticken da einige Leute nicht mehr richtig oder sind die schon so satt, dass es ihnen auf einen Gast mehr oder weniger nicht mehr ankommt.
> Gruß Knurri!




Tja, das scheint so zu sein !!! Ich verstehe auch nicht was das soll !!! Wenn der Fisch nicht das maß hat, dann wird er wieder zurück gesetzt und fertig ist die Klamotte. Und da rum zu schreien, das ist ja auch wohl die Höhe !!!#d #d 


Aber ich würde mich nicht entmutigen lassen, denn Schräge Vögel gibt es überall.....


----------



## heinzrch (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

ich war mit der MS Südwind unterwegs, der Umgangston war rauh, aber nicht ganz so schlimm, wie du es geschildert hast....
Die Schlachterei war die gleiche (man hat ja dafür bezahlt...).
Es war meine dritte Kuttertour, die beiden vorherigen waren nícht viel besser.
Schließe mich dir an - es war auch meine letzte organisierte Kuttertour.
Ich fahr nur noch mit dem Kleinboot oder angle in der Brandung.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Mietet euch lieber ein Kleinboot mit 5 PS Motor und fahrt selber raus,da habt ihr viel mehr von!Mach ich mit meinen Jungs auch immer!


----------



## djoerni (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

das ist ja wohl das letzte! kunden anschreien und das auch noch aus gründen da könte ich:v
nächstes mal kleines boot mieten oder nen vernünftigen kudder mieten der weiß was er tut! 

gruß jörn


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Ich kann mit dem Gro nur anschließen. Versuch mal ne Kleinboot Tour. Wenn möglich geguidet (ich kenn da einen guten  )

Vielleicht geht es Dir dann wie mir und Du findest wieder gefallen an der See.

Schöne Grüße


Kai


----------



## ThorstenECN (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Werden Angelkutter eigentlich kontrolliert (Angelschein der Mitfahrer, Mindestmaße...)? Oder interresiert das keinen? Wer ist für die Kontrollen zuständig?


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

@ThorstenECN
Ich war mal mit dem Kleinboot draussen (MeckPomm), da kam ein Schlauchboot (Küstenwache denk ich mal??) angefahren und hat nen Kutter geentert. Konnte das aus etwas "Abstand" beobachten. Dort wurden definitiv Scheinkontrollen durchgeführt - ob sie auch in die Fischkisten geschaut haben konnte ich nicht genau beobachten.


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Vergangenen Freitag wurden wir auf der MS Eltra kontrolliert.
Und zwar von der Küstenwache.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*



ThorstenECN schrieb:


> Werden Angelkutter eigentlich kontrolliert (Angelschein der Mitfahrer, Mindestmaße...)? Oder interresiert das keinen? Wer ist für die Kontrollen zuständig?


#c leider zu wenig !!!!es müßte da mehr passieren!für die kontr.ist das fischereiamt zuständig,oder die polizei.aber wer will schon samstag oder sonntag arbeiten????|bla: |rolleyes bei mir auf meinem kleinboot 5m wird der dorsch erst ab 40cm |gr: mitgenommen und wer sich nicht daran hält braucht nicht mehr mitfahren...gruß esox


----------



## angel-heini (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

hi,

kontrollen werden nicht nur auf sondern auch am wasser (strand /molen)
durchgeführt. wir selbst wurden zwar noch nicht kontrolliert,
haben aber von anderen brandungsanglern gehört, die
kontrolliert wurden.

mfg
angel-heini


----------



## sunny (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Das ist natürlich ein Erlebnis der üblen Sorte #d . Aber lass dich davon nicht abschrecken, mir ging es da mal ganz ähnlich wie dir. Ich wollte auch nicht mehr wirklich zum Hochseeangeln.

Charter einen 10 Mann Kutter, stell deine Leutchens selber zusammen und fahr noch mal raus. Du wirst sehen, dass es einen Heidenspass macht mit der richtigen Truppe #6 .


----------



## firemirl (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

#d 
Da hauts doch dem Fisch die Schuppen wech wenn man so etwas hört.
Toi,Toi,Toi das ich so eine Tour noch nicht erlebt habe !

In solchen Fällen hilft nur noch eines:
Diesen Kutter :vauf alle Fälle meiden!!! Weitersagen!!!
Der hat's echt nicht nötig.

Und evtl. probierst du es ja doch nochmal und machst dich vorher hier im Board schlau welche Kutter OK sind.
Es geht nämlich auch ganz anders.

Ich habe zwar auch schon mal den einen oder anderen Nemoschlachter erlebt, diese wurden dann aber vom Kollegen rechts und links i.d.Regel sofort zurecht gewiesen. 
Und wenn das nicht fruchtete gabs nen deftigen Anschiss vom Käptn.
Schade nur das es dir wohl erstmal die Laune am Kutterangeln versaut hat.

Zum Thema Kontrollen: 
Ich habe noch keine erlebt. Auch in der Woche nicht.
Außer dem Zoll hat sich nie jemand blicken lassen.


----------



## Trüsche_34 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Ich habe halt zugestimmt weil mein Freund 14 Jahre dahin gefahren ist und schon 3 mal mit der Silverland draußen war aber ich bin mal ehrlich " er angelt 1x im Jahr und das ist auf einem Kutter " und von daher denke ich hatte er bis lang nur Augen für den Fisch und nicht für ein Schonmaß das er auch nicht kannte.
Aber ich Angle seit 27 Jahren und kenne die Regeln und Gesetze und jetzt weiß er auch das Untermaßige Fische zurückgesetzt werden müssen was er auch einsieht und ich ihm auch die zusammenhänge erklärt habe  .
Aber was ich nicht wußte das man einen Schein auf den Kutter braucht ich hab zwar meinen schon knapp 20 Jahre aber meine Kollegen haben keinen #d und das hat auch nicht wirklich jemanden gestört #c.
Werde den zweien jetzt doch mal eindringlich ans Herz legen endlich den Schein zu machen.
Das mit dem Kleinboot ist eine gute Idee aber da müssen die Jungs erstmal den Schein machen sonst ist mir das zu heiß |uhoh:.
Hier mal ein Bild von dem Kutter  



Also meidet diesen Seelenverkäufer und gebt das auch weiter und vll. werd ich auch mal wieder in See stechen , dann werde aber ich nach einem Boot ausschau halten :m.

Peti |wavey:
Trüsche


----------



## HD4ever (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

geht bei gutem Wetter auch mit nem Kleinboot und nem 5 PSer bin an die 10-12m Linie ....
nicht ideal und auch weniger sicher als nen größeres, aber gehen tut es und gibt es auch genügend die so an den Dorsch kommen!
Leihboote gibt es sicher überall zu haben .... :m


----------



## Nauke (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Sauerei was da abgegengen ist:r 

@Trüsche_34,

bitte mißbrauche den Begiff "Kochtoppangler" nicht in diesem Zusammenhang.#h


----------



## DonCamile (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Die e-mail Adresse der Küstenwache hier werden sie geholfen ,ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach.
Jeder der diese Erfahrungen gemacht hat sollte dies dort melden das trennt die Spreu vom Weizen.

GSTKuewa@wsd-nord.de


----------



## Trüsche_34 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Habe gerade diese e-mail an die Küstenwache geschickt :

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren ,
ich habe am Sonntag den 22.10.06 eine Fahrt mit der  MS Kehrheim von Burgstaaken aus gemacht zum Hochseeangeln und mußte zu meinem  Leidwesen feststellen das die gesetzliche Mindestmaße für Dorsche zu hauf nicht  eingehalten wurde und als ich einen 30 cm Dorsch zurücksetzte wurde mir vom  Kapitän gedroht das ich gleich hinterherfliege wenn ich das nochmal tun  würde.Dieser Dorsch war 8 cm zu klein und das ist weit unter Mindestmaß aber was  auf der Rückfahrt in den Eimern lag war eine Sauerei , Dorsche von gerade mal 20  cm wurden geschlachtet und das unter den Augen des Kapitäns.
Ich als geprüfter Sportangler kann sie nur bitten  dieses Schiff genauer zu beobachten , denn es kann nicht sein das ich von einem  Kapitän genötigt werde Gesetze zu brechen wo er doch auf die Einhaltung achten  sollte.
Mfg
..................

Das sollte wirklich jeder machen der solche Sauerreien mitbekommt denn nur so bekommt man die Schiffseigner wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück #6

Petri #h

Trüsche


----------



## Fischbox (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Jepp#6 
Sauber gemacht. Solche Leute kann ruhigen Gewissens Tag und Nacht bei der Küstenwache anschwärzen. Hoffentlich kontrollieren sie da demnächst mal öfter. Bin gespannt ob da eine Antwort kommt. Da kocht einem das Blut über, wenn man von solch einem Arschnasenkäpt'n hört...:r


----------



## Carptigers (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was da als Antwort kommt.


----------



## ThorstenECN (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was da als Antwort kommt.



Da wird wohl gar nix kommen:c


----------



## Ossipeter (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Das wäre am traurigsten!!
Dann muss man denen auch noch mit einer Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde drohen.....


----------



## Fehlerteufel (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Wir können ja mal dem Reeder der Ms Kehrheim eine nette Mail schicken,dem sollte man seinen scheiß Kahn versenken.
Dann gibts vielleicht wenigstens nen vernünftiges Wrack wo man fischen kann.
Ich schätze dann bekommen wir aber Ärger mit Greenpeace wenn wir sonen Schwachkopf absaufen lassen.
Kein Wunder wenn das mit den Kuttern irgendwann verboten wird.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## bodenseepeter (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Trüsche, da hast Du einen traurigen, aber beeindruckenden Bericht geschrieben. Ich hoffe, dass die Küstenwache reagiert!

Saubere Arbeit!#6

P.S. Schick doch Deine Schilderung an die PETA, die machen den Jungs richtig Dampf!


----------



## Nauke (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*



bodenseepeter schrieb:


> P.S. Schick doch Deine Schilderung an die PETA, die machen den Jungs richtig Dampf!



Du hast doch ein Ding an der Pfanne#d


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Schöne Aktion!

MS- Silverland- der Kleinbootschreck--- Frag mal Fairplay,was der über die Silverland und deren Käptn zu berichten weiß!!!

Ist´n Trauerspiel, was da abläuft!#d 

Zur MS Südwind; Ist ´ne raue aber herzliche Truppe

Für gewöhnlich werden dort Nemoschlächter lauthals als Kindermörder "gebrandmarkt".
Gibt immer wieder Rote Gesichter bei den Betroffenen!

Versuchs das nächste mal dort- ich bin noch nie mit weniger als acht Ü50 Dorschen zurückgekommen- ich schwör´ey!


----------



## Waldima (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

@ Trüsche34

Schade, dass Deine erste Hochseeangelfahrt so ein Negativerlebnis war. Bevor Du einen bestimmten Kutter buchst, empfiehlt es sich aus meiner Sicht, die Kommentare auf der Kutterliste einzusehen. Diese Einzelmeinungen sind zwar rein subjektiv, spiegeln häufig jedoch Trends wieder, so z. B. negativ bei der "Silverland", "Kehrwieder", rote Flotte, Reedereien Narg und Trip usw.. Positiv dagegen immer wieder die Kommentare zur "Einigkeit", "Karoline", "Hai IV", "Langeland 1", "Blauort", "Forelle", "Rügenland" usw..
Bei Beherzigung dieser Boardie-Statements kann Dir manch böse Überraschung erspart bleiben. Über die "Kehrheim" habe ich bisher allerdings noch nichts Negatives gehört. Ich weiß über die Reederei Lüdtke nur, dass es große Unterschiede zwischen den Kapitänen W. und T. Lüdtke geben soll. Der Großteil der Angler bevorzugt Fahrten mit T. Lüdtke.

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> Wir können ja mal dem Reeder der Ms Kehrheim eine nette Mail schicken,dem sollte man seinen scheiß Kahn versenken.
> Dann gibts vielleicht wenigstens nen vernünftiges Wrack wo man fischen kann.
> Ich schätze dann bekommen wir aber Ärger mit Greenpeace wenn wir sonen Schwachkopf absaufen lassen.
> Kein Wunder wenn das mit den Kuttern irgendwann verboten wird.
> Gruß Klaus



Halloo? dafür gibt es eine Verwarnung. Bitte lies dir noch ein mal die Boardregeln durch. Persönliche Beleidigung und Verstoß gegen die Nettiquette.
Das ist der Grund. Auch wenn das Thema sehr zur innerlichen Wut veranlasst sollten wir doch hier im öffentlichen fair bleiben.




Nauke schrieb:


> Du hast doch ein Ding an der Pfanne#d



Halloo? dafür gibt es eine Verwarnung. Bitte lies dir noch ein mal die Boardregeln durch. Persönliche Beleidigung und Verstoß gegen die Nettiquette.
Das ist der Grund. Auch wenn das Thema sehr zur innerlichen Wut veranlasst sollten wir doch hier im öffentlichen fair bleiben.


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

W.& T. Lüdtke sind jeweils eigenständig!

Der Willi kriegt´n Kotzreiz wenn er sowas hört!#d 

Und von denjenigen, die von der Silverland schwärmen, schwärmen die wenigsten der Boardies - Weil se einfach Filetmacher sind -RÜCKSICHTSLOS!|gr:


----------



## fish4fun (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

@ MSS 

Zitat 1: 
P.S. Schick doch Deine Schilderung an die PETA, die machen den Jungs richtig Dampf!

Anmerkung 1; Du hast doch ein Ding an der Pfanne#d

Wäre es nicht richtig es etwas unpersönlicher zu sehen???

Kann auch sein das ich mich irre?!?

__________________


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*



fish4fun schrieb:


> @ MSS
> 
> Zitat 1:
> P.S. Schick doch Deine Schilderung an die PETA, die machen den Jungs richtig Dampf!
> ...



Sorry, aber wenn Nauke zu Bodenseepeter schreibt das er ein Ding an der Pfanne hat ist das ne klare Beleidigung. Was soll ich da falsch interpretieren?
Und persönlich sehe ich gar nix, kenne Nauke nemlich nicht, hoffe aber das sich das mal ändern wird.


----------



## Waldima (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

@ Dorschbremse-Ri

Was weiß Fairplay denn über die MS "Silverland" bzw. deren Kapitän zu berichten?

Wie gesagt- Einiges zur "Silverland" steht ja auch auf der Kutterinfopage...

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## fish4fun (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

@ MSS

Meiner einer hätte es als Sarkassmus verstanden.

Sollte aber in diesem Thema kein Thema sein.


----------



## Klaus S. (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

@M_S
ich denke mal nicht das @Nauke @bodenseepeter beleidigen wollte. Es ging doch hier vielmehr um die Aussage man solle es der PETA schicken. So hab ich es jedenfalls verstanden.

Aber was solls, ne kleine 1 hintern Nick ist ja auch schnell wieder weg :m


----------



## Klaus S. (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Und persönlich sehe ich gar nix, kenne Nauke nämlich nicht, hoffe aber das sich das mal ändern wird.


 
Warst ja leider auf der Eltra nicht dabei, sonst hättest ihn kennengelernt :q Seh mal zu das du das nächste mal dabei bist, war ne echt goile Truppe.

Ich find es auch total daneben wenn Nemos in den Fischkisten landen und würd mich genau so aufregen. Hoffentlich ist es aber nicht so das es doch Wittlinge (keine Mindestmaß) waren und es sich gar nicht um Dorsche gehandelt hat. Sorry, ich will damit nur sagen das man sich beim flüchtigen hingucken auch mal vertun kann. Nicht das hier großes Trara gemacht wird für nichts und wiedernichts. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein Käpt'n rummault wenn jemand einen untermaßigen Dorsch zurück wirft. Kann es nicht auch sein das ihr in eine Wittlingsschwarm gekommen seid???


----------



## Nauke (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> @M_S
> ich denke mal nicht das @Nauke @bodenseepeter beleidigen wollte. Es ging doch hier vielmehr um die Aussage man solle es der PETA schicken. So hab ich es jedenfalls verstanden.



Absolut richtig.

Aber er hat schon immer ein Problem mit mir gehabt. 

Nun hat er sein Pfützchen machen können.

Bin jetzt die nächsten Wochen ganz brav:m


----------



## leopard_afrika (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Auch ich kenne Hartmut und weiß, daß er es so nicht meinte, aber kein Kapitän hat mir vorzuschreiben, welchen Fisch ich zurücksetze und das ist meiner Meinung egal, ob ich nun untermassig oder nicht, ob Dorsch oder Wittling gefangen habe.


----------



## Klaus S. (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> ...aber kein Kapitän hat mir vorzuschreiben, welchen Fisch ich zurücksetze und das ist meiner Meinung egal, ob ich nun untermassig oder nicht, ob Dorsch oder Wittling gefangen habe.


 
Natürlich darf er dich zurechtweisen wenn du untermaßige Fische fängst und abschlägst. Das Recht wäre auf seiner Seite. 
Wir reden hier ja nicht von den einen oder anderen knapp an der Grenze sondern von den 20-35cm Dorschen. Obwohl ich persönlilch stets eine Meßlatte dabei habe... Hose auf... 38cm... passt :m


----------



## Nauke (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Auch ich kenne Hartmut und weiß, daß er es so nicht meinte, aber kein Kapitän hat mir vorzuschreiben, welchen Fisch ich zurücksetze und das ist meiner Meinung egal, ob ich nun untermassig oder nicht, ob Dorsch oder Wittling gefangen habe.



Danke für die Blumen, doch ich habs so gemeint.

Wie kann man auf die Idee kommen, Peta noch zu füttern.

"Und ein Ding an der Pfanne" ist ne Redewendung und wird so oder so
aufgefasst. 

Auch Mods sollten mal schlußfolgern#h

PS: einige Mods


----------



## Nauke (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> kenne Nauke nemlich nicht, hoffe aber das sich das mal ändern wird.



Kannste vergessen, ich bin wie ich bin#h


----------



## leopard_afrika (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Klaus, da hast du mich falsch verstanden. Selbstverständlich kann der Kapitän mich zurechtweisen, wenn ich Untermaßige abschlage, aber nicht, wenn ich sie zurücksetze und auch nicht, wenn ich maßige Fische zurücksetze.


----------



## Klaus S. (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*



Nauke schrieb:


> Kannste vergessen, ich bin wie ich bin#h


 
Nicht DU sollst dich ändern sondern es soll sich ändern das ihr euch nicht kennt :m 

Wenn Du M_S kennen lernst wirst sehen das er auch ein netter ist. Das passt schon....

Warum verstehen hier eigentlich heute alle nur Bahnhof??


----------



## Trüsche_34 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Ich habe von Klaus gelesen ob es vll. ein Wittling war den ich zurückgesetzt habe aber es war 100 % ein Dorsch von gerade mal 30 cm und selbst wenn es einer gewesen wäre gäbe es dem Kapitän nicht das Recht mich zu beleidigen.
  Selbst wenn ich für mich das Mindestmaß höher ansetzen würde ist das meine Sache , er hat einzugreifen wenn Untermassige Nemos abgeschlachtet werden.
  Der Kapitän hat ja selbst gesagt „ der Dorsch hatte das Maß „ aber da sollte er sich wohl lieber mal eine Brille zulegen denn mein Maßholz sagte was anderes.
  Was ich auch noch erfahren habe ist das der junge Lütke an diesem Tag nicht gefahren ist weil er frei hatte und ein anderer Kapitän gespielt hat aber egal wer gefahren ist als Kapitän hat man sich nicht so zu verhalten und sollte Vorbild sein.
  Aber das ich für ein Verhalten zu dem ich Gesetzlich verpflichtet bin an den Pranger vom Kapitän gestellt werde geht einfach zu weit.

Petri |wavey:

Trüsche


----------



## Dakota (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Ich fahre seit ca 20 Jahren Hochseeangeln, und das 1-2 mal im Monat. Habe in der Zeit ne Menge Kutter und Kapitäne kennengelernt. Auf einem vernünftigem Kutter (und davon gibts viele!) würde niemand wegen dem zurücksetzen eines Nemos angemacht werden!! Also, weitersagen und den Kutter meiden!
Ach ja, zu dem Thema "Peta melden" darf ich leider meine Meinung nicht sagen, möchte keine 1 haben!


----------



## Klaus S. (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*



Trüsche_34 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich für mich das Mindestmaß höher ansetzen würde ist das meine Sache , er hat einzugreifen wenn Untermassige Nemos abgeschlachtet werden.



Wenn du "dein" Mindestmaß höher setzt ist es für Dich OK aber laut Gesetz muß nunmal jeder maßige Fisch waidgerecht versorgt werden (nun bitte keine C&R Diskussion). Da der Kapitän der Meinung war das der Fisch maßig war kann ich schon verstehen das er dich angeblubbert hat. Nur der Ton war natürlich nicht OK. Hättest ihn vielleicht auch mal deutlich drauf hinweisen sollen das der Fisch kein Maß hatte. 
Das du kein Glück mit deiner Anzeige (oder was das sein sollte) haben wirst ist dir ja wohl auch klar da du keinerlei Beweise mehr hast. Ist wirklich Schade da ich diese Nemoschlächter nämlich genauso veruteile wie du. 

Es wäre einfach schön wenn es vielmehr Kontrollen auf den Kuttern geben würde. In der Ecke von Mek-Pom wird ja auch kontrolliert. Bin bestimmt schon über 100 mal mit den Kutter raus aber kontrolliert wurde ich auf den Kuttern die von Heilligenhafen oder Laboe auslaufen noch nie. Einmal fahr ich von Wismar aus raus und schon kommt ne Kontrolle #6
Naja, ich wurd zwar nicht kontrolliert da ich gerade gepennt habe aber immerhin wurde kontrolliert.


----------



## Trüsche_34 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Habe Antwort von der Küstenwache auf meine Mail bekommen :g , die ich gleich mal hier poste #h :

Sehr geeehrter Herr .....,

die Küstenwache des Bundes ist nicht befugt in Fischereiangelegenheiten
tätig zu werden. Ich habe daher ihre Mail an die Landesfischereiaufsicht
Schleswig- Holstein in Kiel und an das Bundesamt für Landwirtschaft und
Ernährung in Hamburg weitergeleitet.

Borchert

Koordinierungsverbund Küstenwache

- Geschäftsstelle -

Hindenburgufer 247

24106 Kiel

Tel.:  0431 3394 8500

Fax: 0431  3394 8599

Dann mal sehen was ich von denen gesagt bekomme 

Petri #h

Trüsche


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

@trüsche34

Also wirklich, nur weil Du einmal ein Mini Problemchen mit einem Kutterkapitän hattest,hättest Du gerne das öftermal die WaPo
oder sonstige Befugte einen oder am besten noch alle einlaufenden Kutter ca. 1/2 bis 3/4 stunde aufhalten, und das wegen eines Fehlverhaltens eines möglicherweise schlecht geschlafenen Kapitäns?!

Ich will hier nicht das Verhalten des Kapitäns entschuldigen.

Frage: Hast Du dich schon einmal falsch verhalten, konntest dann aber nicht mehr zurück?

Die Antwort kennen alle hier !

Also mach nicht so einen Aufriß wegen nichts!

Gruß Chris
Montag gehts nach Laboe!Das wird wieder ein ERHOLSAMER Tag.Selbst wenn Egbert nicht so gut drauf sein sollte;
Was soll's ich will Angeln und weder mit Crew noch mit dem Kapitän kuscheln!


----------



## Nordlicht (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

@ Trüsche 
gibts`n Problem wenn ich mir deine Postings ausdrucke und Thomas (Kapitän und Reeder) oder jemandem anderen der Kehrheim / Silverland unter die Nase halte ?
Man muss doch auch die zweite Seite mal hören.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

OT an:


> Wenn du "dein" Mindestmaß höher setzt ist es für Dich OK aber laut Gesetz muß nunmal jeder maßige Fisch waidgerecht versorgt werden (nun bitte keine C&R Diskussion).


Stimmt so nicht von wegen "gesetzlich vorgeschrieben".
Das ist nur die Ansicht einiger Verbände dass das so ausgelegt werden kann/soll/muss, während andere Verbände/Juristen da ne ganz andere Meinung haben.
Weiteführende Literatur dazu>>>
OT aus

Davon ab:
Es scheint ja doch so zu sein, dass zum einen jeder so seine(n) eigene(n) Lieblinbgskutter hat, zum anderen aber die gebotene Dienstleistung sich ja doch zu unterscheiden scheint.

In einer Zeit, in der absehbar ist, dass sich die Kutterpreise erhöhen werden müssen (Sicherheitsvorgaben, Dieselpreise, MwSt. - Erhöhung etc.), werden sich solche "Probleme" zukünftig sowieso marktwirtschaftlich regeln.

Wer was bietet kann überleben, wer nichts oder nicht genug bietet wird (dann auch nicht zu Unrecht) eben in die Pleite gehen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

@DorschChris
Wenn du mal etwas gründlicher im Board liest, wirst du feststellen, daß es in letzter Zeit ähnliche Sachen gab, wenn du mal offenen Auges zum Kutterangeln gehst, dann wirst auch du feststellen, daß es sich beim Geschilderten leider nicht um eine absolute Ausnahmesituation handelt. Und deswegen ist die offene Kritik auch angebracht. Und wenn die Kapitäne mehr auf Mindestmaßeinhaltung achten würden, wenn das Gaff auf den Kuttern durch Kescher ersetzt würde..., dann müßte die WaSchPo auch nicht mehr so oft kontrollieren!!!


----------



## Monsterqualle (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*



Trüsche_34 schrieb:


> Habe Antwort von der Küstenwache auf meine Mail bekommen :g , die ich gleich mal hier poste #h :
> 
> Sehr geeehrter Herr .....,
> 
> ...


Moin Trüsche,
moin All,


ich habe gerade mit der Wasserschutzpolizei telefoniert.
Wie immer war es ein nettes und aussagekräftiges Gespräch:

Du hast deine email an eine Dienststelle des Bundes gesendet. Da ist es richtig, daß die nicht zuständig sind.

Zuständig sind die jeweiligen Landesbehörden, die WSP (Wasserschutzpolizei) Auf den Schiffen steht Wasserschutz oder Küstenwache drauf.

Falls jemand solch Verhalten auf einem Kutter mitbekommt, sollte man folgende TelNr. von See aus anrufen:

*WSP Cuxhaven, 04721-567389*

Jeder Anruf führt nicht unbedingt zu einer Kontrolle, da die Schiffe deswegen nicht unbedingt ihren Einsatzplan ändern, aber mehrere Anrufe über den selben Kutter führen zu einer Verfolgung. Auch eine Anzeige mit Zeugen wird verfolgt.


PS.: 
@ Trüsche:
So ein Verhalten eines Kutterkapitäns kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, keiner hat gerne die WSP an Bord.
Ich gehe immer noch davon aus, daß Ihr auf einem Wittlingsschwarm wart und der Unterschied zum Dorsch von Dir nicht erkannt wurde.
Übrigends, Wittlinge haben seit diesem Jahr kein Mindestmaß.


----------



## BennyO (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Finde deine Erlebnisse nicht gerade toll, aber dewegn sofort so einen Aufstand zu machen finde ich nicht korekkt. Jeder hat mla einen schlechten Tag.


Gruß Benny


----------



## leopard_afrika (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Also manchmal habe ich so das Gefühl, manch einer bekommt seine Euronen in den A..sch geschoben. Wenn ich mein erarbeitetes Geld bezahle, kann ich eine korrekte Behandlung erwarten und dann ist es egal, wie der Käpt`n oder auch der Vermieter eines Zimmers drauf ist!
Der Kapitän eines Schiffes hat nicht nur die Aufgabe, sein Schiff zu steuern, u.a. hat er für die Einhaltung von Gesetzen auf seinem Schiff zu sorgen und nicht noch offen dagegen anzugehen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

P. S. Übrigens wurde ja geschrieben, daß da ein Aushilfskäpt`n war. Dann sollte der Schiffseigner/ "Haupt"kapitän aber dafür zu sorgen, daß auch diese Aushilfe das Geschäft korrekt führt.
Ähnliche Sache mit Aushilfen gabs ja wohl auf der BKT. Das kann ganz schnell geschäftsschädigend sein und daran ist ja wohl nicht der "Kunde" schuld, der sich über das "Geschäftsgebaren" beschwert.


----------



## heinzrch (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

das was rechts und links von mir abgeschlagen wurde, waren definitiv Dorsche um die 30cm, die Wittlinge hab ich gar nicht mitgezählt, wobei ich auch hier nicht verstehe, wie man einen 30 cm Wittling mitnehmen kann....
Oder sind Wittlinge so der Hit in der Küche ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Wittlinge sind klasse in der Küche!!


----------



## fischfan112 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

hatte bisher immer gute erfahrungen beim kutterangeln ...besonders auf fehmern und in heiligenhaafen.

aber wenn dir das nicht gefallen hat dann mach dochmal ne guiding tour oder miet dir ein boot


----------



## DonCamile (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Also manchmal habe ich so das Gefühl, *manch einer bekommt seine Euronen in den A..sch geschoben*. *Wenn ich mein erarbeitetes Geld bezahle, kann ich eine korrekte Behandlung erwarten* und dann ist es egal, wie der Käpt`n oder auch der Vermieter eines Zimmers drauf ist!
> *Der Kapitän eines Schiffes hat nicht nur die Aufgabe, sein Schiff zu steuern, u.a. hat er für die Einhaltung von Gesetzen auf seinem Schiff zu sorgen und nicht noch offen dagegen anzugehen*.


*Genau so sieht es aus !!!*


----------



## Trüsche_34 (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Was habt ihr immer mit diesen Wittlingen ? , ich hab es jetzt offt genug gesagt das es ein " Dorsch " war und selbst ich erkenne den Unterschied zwischen einem Wittling und einem Dorsch #q .
Sorry aber an dem Tag ist kein einziger Wittling in irgend einem Eimer gelegen.
Ich mach hier sicher keinen Aufriss aber so wie das schon ab dem Vorabend gelaufen ist muß ich mir das nicht bieten lassen , denn ich muß auch für mein Geld arbeiten gehen .
Mir macht ein rauher Umgangston sicher nichts aus aber ich lasse mich an meinem teuer bezahlten freien Wochenende sicher nicht von einem Hilfskapitän vor versammelter Manschaft zur Sau machen und das noch wegen eines 8 cm zu kleinen Dorsches der " Released werden muß " .
Meine Kollegen haben auch sofort gesagt das der aber klein wäre und ich nach beinahe 3 Jahrzehnten wo ich fischen gehe 30 cm von knapp 40 unterscheiden kann #d .
Aber es ist ja wohl eher kein einzellfall wenn man sich das Board mal durchliest.
Wer will kann sein Geld weiter solchen Leuten sein Geld in den Rachen werfen aber ich mach es nicht mehr.
Werde wenn nur noch mit einem Kleinkutter rausfahren und mit den richtigen Leuten an Bord , dann zahle ich halt mehr aber das reißt es die ein oder zweimal im Jahr auch nicht rauß  .
Ich habe nur meine Erfahrung von meinem ersten mal Hochseeangeln dargestellt und die war zum :vaber das heißt noch lange nicht das es immer so abläuft   , nur ich habe erstmal genug von so einem Kahn.

Petri #h

Trüsche


----------



## raubangler (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wittlinge sind klasse in der Küche!!



Und je kleiner desto gesünder!!
Das gilt für alle Fischarten in der Ostsee.

Wobei 'gesünder' nicht bedeutet, dass grosse Fische in irgendeiner Form noch gesund sind.
Es müsste heißen 'je größer desto tödlicher'.
Schaut mal bei Greenpeace nach - da wird einem ganz schlecht.

Diesen Kapitän finde ich richtig gut.
Wann fährt er wieder?


----------



## noworkteam (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*



raubangler schrieb:


> Und je kleiner desto gesünder!!
> Das gilt für alle Fischarten in der Ostsee.
> 
> Wobei 'gesünder' nicht bedeutet, dass grosse Fische in irgendeiner Form noch gesund sind.
> ...


 

dein name ist programm ......(das passende smily verkneif ich mir)

schönen feierabend noch....

menno menno.... was es alles für beiträge gibt.....

nowork-team


----------



## fette beute (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*



raubangler schrieb:


> Und je kleiner desto gesünder!!
> Das gilt für alle Fischarten in der Ostsee.
> 
> Wobei 'gesünder' nicht bedeutet, dass grosse Fische in irgendeiner Form noch gesund sind.
> ...



also ich hab selten wenn überhaupt so ein haufen blödsinn gelesen geschweige denn gehört #d#d#d
in was für einer sekte bist du denn eingetreten #c#d


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*



Waldima schrieb:


> @ Dorschbremse-Ri
> 
> Was weiß Fairplay denn über die MS "Silverland" bzw. deren Kapitän zu berichten?
> 
> ...


 
Wenn ich die Behauptung aufstellen würde, daß "dort" derart Notstand herrscht, das er Kleinbootfahrern mit Volldampf über deren Spots rauscht- Aufstoppt- (die Pilker seiner Kunden schlugen z.T. weniger als 10Meter
vorm Kleinboot aufs Wasser auf) - nach 3-4 hols (oder holen) wieder abrauscht und dem nächsten die Fische verscheucht,

- so könnte dies Fairplay wahrscheinlich bestätigen!#d 
(selbst erlebt, bzw., beim Köderkauf hab ich mit ihm geklönt- er hat´s auch mitgemacht)


----------



## BennyO (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Kann dir für deine nächste Tour Kutter aus Heiligenhafen empfehlen. Fast alle Kutter sind sehr bemüht und dann sollte es doch eine ganz andere Tour werden.


Gruß Benny


----------



## bodenseepeter (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Hier ist nochmal die "Peta-Fraktion"!

Ich möchte klarstellen, dass es sich bei meinem P.S. um einen *Scherz* handelte. 
Die Peta würde mit Sicherheit dem Kapitän des Schiffes Dampf an den Kessel legen, aber damit wäre uns Anglern nicht gedient, da dieser Verein wohl weit über das Ziel hinaus schiessen würde.

Zudem habe ich den Kommentar von Boardie Nauke ebenso als nicht ernst gemeint aufgefasst und mich in keinster Weise beleidigt gefühlt. In meinen Augen ist ein lockerer Umgangston im Board etwas, das dieses Board auszeichnet und eine gewisse Kameradschaft ausdrückt, die ich hier zu schätzen weiss.

Gruß vom See,

Peter


----------



## Nauke (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*



bodenseepeter schrieb:


> Hier ist nochmal die "Peta-Fraktion"!
> 
> Ich möchte klarstellen, dass es sich bei meinem P.S. um einen *Scherz* handelte.
> Die Peta würde mit Sicherheit dem Kapitän des Schiffes Dampf an den Kessel legen, aber damit wäre uns Anglern nicht gedient, da dieser Verein wohl weit über das Ziel hinaus schiessen würde.
> ...




Hmmm|kopfkrat 

nun habe ich einen Punkt |evil: 

und Du bist nicht mal beleidigt.#q 

Oder doch, ein ganz klein bisschen, bitte bitte:m 

Gruß Hartmut#h 

PS: So wirds draußen gehand habt:

*§ 194
Strafantrag

(1) Die Beleidigung wird nur auf Antrag verfolgt. ... 
*


----------



## Klaus S. (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*



Nauke schrieb:


> *§ 194*
> *Strafantrag*
> 
> *(1) Die Beleidigung wird nur auf Antrag verfolgt. ... *


 
Kein Problem... *ANTRAG :m *

Mach dir doch jetzt nicht ins Hemdchen, die 1 ist doch genauso schnell wieder wech wie sie gekommen ist.


----------



## leopard_afrika (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Ich fänd ja so`n ordentlichen Boxkampf zwischen Peter und Hartmut oder zwischen Hartmut und MS ganz gut ))
Mein Vorschlag: 10 mal 3 sec mit viertelstündiger Pause! Und immer dran denken: Viel trinken!!!


----------



## FrankNMS (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

moin, mal ne doofe frage: was ist peta???
vg, frank


----------



## leopard_afrika (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

peta ist eine tierrechtsorganisation, die u.a. der meinung ist, daß ein geangelter fisch das recht hat, nicht einfach teil eines sports zu sein sondern das recht hat, zu sterben, in dem er dann waidgerecht getötet wird, da er angeblich durch das geangelt werden sowieso nicht mehr lebensfähig wäre. oder so ähnlich. geb doch mal peta in die suchfunktion ein, gab einige tröts dazu.


----------



## raubangler (26. Oktober 2006)

*Benutzername*



fette beute schrieb:


> also ich hab selten wenn überhaupt so ein haufen blödsinn gelesen geschweige denn gehört #d#d#d
> in was für einer sekte bist du denn eingetreten #c#d



Wäre ich in einer Sekte, würde ich noch glauben und hoffen.
So halte ich mich nur an die Realität.
Und die ist, daß die Ostsee stark mit Dioxinen und PCB verseucht ist.

Die dänische Regierung hat am 31.3.2004 ein Fangverbot von Lachs in der gesamten(!) Ostsee verfügt, da die gefangenen Fische nicht mehr verkehrsfähig waren.
Der Dorsch ist kein Fettfisch und lagert das Gift nicht in gleicher Konzentration an.
Aber anlagern tut er es auch und je größer er ist, desto mehr Gift hat er in sich.

Man kann jetzt:

1. Überhaupt nicht mehr in der Ostsee angeln oder C&R praktizieren.
2. Weitermachen wie bisher und sich und die eigene Familie vergiften.
3. Kleinere Fische fangen und sich und die Familie nur ein wenig vergiften.

Ich habe mich für 3. entschieden.
Was Ihr macht, ist Eure Sache.


----------



## baltic25 (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Benutzername*



raubangler schrieb:


> Wäre ich in einer Sekte, würde ich noch glauben und hoffen.
> So halte ich mich nur an die Realität.
> Und die ist, daß die Ostsee stark mit Dioxinen und PCB verseucht ist.
> 
> ...


 
|abgelehn |peinlich |sagnix


----------



## Barschfeind (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Das Argoment " HAbe bezahlt und Angeln so wie ich will" habe ich sogar schon mal in Kiel gehört als einer am Bollhörnkai mit einem Pilker unter dem Heringsvorfach geangelt hat. Nur weil da jemand zur Heringszeit einer herumläuft und das Betretungsrecht abzu kassieren.
Ich hoffe doch das mich sich nicht Gesetzeslosigkeit erkaufen kann.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

offtopic zu den Verwarnungen!
Leute was soll ich machen? 
Ich wurde schon wegen genau solchen Äußerungen niedergemacht weil ich nichts unternommen habe. (Die Mods machen nichts, heist es dann)
Hier nun wird solche Ausdrucksweise als lockerer Umgangston genommen und ich bin wieder der böse.
Was soll ich machen?
Als Mod sitzt man immer zwischen den Stühlen und bekommt Ärger mit den Boardies, egal was oder wie man es macht. Ich mache trotzdem weiter.
@Nauke, sehe deine Verwarnung als nicht vorhanden an denn weg machen kann ich sie nicht mehr.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> offtopic zu den Verwarnungen!
> Leute was soll ich machen?
> Ich wurde schon wegen genau solchen Äußerungen niedergemacht weil ich nichts unternommen habe. (Die Mods machen nichts, heist es dann)
> Hier nun wird solche Ausdrucksweise als lockerer Umgangston genommen und ich bin wieder der böse.
> ...


Ich habe nicht einmal jemanden aus dem board als schwachkopf bezeichnet,nein es war der käptn des kutters.
das heißt für mich das ich mich nicht gegenüber eines mitglieds falsch verhalten habe.
ich hätte das auch gern direkt an die reederei geschrieben,aber die sind auf ihrer homepage ja so schlau gewesen keine emailadr. zu hinterlassen.
vielleicht würden sie ja auch nur negative post bekommen.
nun zu meiner verwarnung:ich sehe diese auch als nichtig an aus oben genannten gründen.
ich bin hier auch nur im board um mich mit gleichgesinnten zu unterhalten oder mit ihnen unserem hobby nachzugehen.
es ist nur schade das man wegen so etwas eine verwarnung bekommt.da frage ich mich wirklich ob man immer gemütsmensch sein muss und solch einen mist wie dort passiert ist tollerieren muss.
was sagte kürzlich ein gesetzeshüter zu mir " wer wegschaut ist mitschuld"
frage mich wer jetzt KÄPTNNEMO eine verwarnung erteilt.
Gruß Klaus

Ps. natürlich auch nach Schwerin


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*



Fehlerteufel schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht einmal jemanden aus dem board als schwachkopf bezeichnet,nein es war der käptn des kutters.
> das heißt für mich das ich mich nicht gegenüber eines mitglieds falsch verhalten habe.
> ich hätte das auch gern direkt an die reederei geschrieben,aber die sind auf ihrer homepage ja so schlau gewesen keine emailadr. zu hinterlassen.
> vielleicht würden sie ja auch nur negative post bekommen.
> ...




Moin,
auch zu dir schreibe ich gerne noch einmal etwas. Du sagst ja selber das du den Kapitän beleidigt hast. 
Es ist doch egal wen du beleidigst, Boardie oder nicht Boardie, dafür gibs einen Verwarnpunkt und der bleibt stehen. Wer sagt dir überhaupt das der Kapitän nicht im AB ist?
Du kannst dich gerne über Vorgehensweisen von Kutterkapitänen oder sonst wem beschweren. Solange die Wortwahl ok ist und niemand beleidigt wird, wird es auch keine Konsequenzen mehr geben.
Mann kann zum Besispiel schreiben: Das ist nicht ok wie der Käptn das gamacht hat. Oder auch andere Ausdrücke verwenden aber wenn es beleidigend oder obzön wird, gegen wen auch immer greifen nun mal die AB Regeln und die schreiben eine Verwarnung vor.
Das AB hat Regeln die du angenommen hast. Also schreibe bitte so das du nicht wieder in Konflikt mit den Regeln kommst dann ist alles gut.


----------



## Barschfeind (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

So war ein zu harter Kommentar.( Deshalb geändert)
Weis aber trotzt dem , das mich dieser Kutter wohl nicht als Pasagier bergüssen kann.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*



Barschfeind schrieb:


> Warum ist es passent, das der Kutter auch Seebestatungen anbietet:? ;+|kopfkrat|thinkerg:
> er hofft auf ein Masseauftrag.



Was hat das nun wieder mit dem Thema zu tun? Viele Kutter bieten Seebestattungen an. Ist ein zweites Standbein. 
Und??? Problem damit???


----------



## noworkteam (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Benutzername*



raubangler schrieb:


> Wäre ich in einer Sekte, würde ich noch glauben und hoffen.
> So halte ich mich nur an die Realität.
> Und die ist, daß die Ostsee stark mit Dioxinen und PCB verseucht ist.
> 
> ...


 
du oderschlauer hast die möglichkeit nummer 4 vergessen:

kauf dir deinen fisch an der TK-Box, oder ist dir deine familie es nicht wert dein hobby aufzugeben ?? is besser für deine familie und besser für die ostsee....

schöne grüsse an die nur leicht dioxin / PCB-vergiftete familie und gute besserung

ps. hab wirklich schon posting gelesen das smiley schenk ich mir mal besser....


nowork-team


----------



## petipet (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Ich sehe das so: Der Jörg als Mensch und Board-Moderator ist ein Lieber, und ich glaube, so schnell tippst der nicht einem Boardi einen Verwarnungspunkt rein. Ich glaube, das macht er eher ungern. Liegt nicht so auf seiner Linie. (Das ist meine ganz persönliche Sicht der Dinge - und eine Erfahrungssache aus einigen Jahren als Boardie) Aber, damit das Board nicht auf Schlingerkurs gerät, geht es eben mal nicht ohne Regeln. Und, (u.A.) ist ein Mod nun mal dafür da, dat dat Scheißhaus nich inne Küche kommt. 
Und: Last but not least: Vielleicht hätte ich ja auch schon mal einen Verwarnungspunkt einfahren müssen, weil meine Tippse manchmal auch nicht so überlegt/durchdacht/zu hitzig war, und bestimmt mal über`s Ziel hinausgeschossen ist.

Gruß, Peter#h


----------



## Nauke (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> @Nauke, sehe deine Verwarnung als nicht vorhanden an denn weg machen kann ich sie nicht mehr.



Jörg, 

Schwam drüber.#h


----------



## Klaus S. (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*



Nauke schrieb:


> Jörg,
> 
> Schwam drüber.#h


 
So kenn ich dich... #6 #6 #6


----------



## Barschfeind (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Was hat das nun wieder mit dem Thema zu tun? Viele Kutter bieten Seebestattungen an. Ist ein zweites Standbein.
> Und??? Problem damit???


Tschuligung.Das sollte schwazer Humor sein.
Kommt nicht wieder vor.


----------



## mirko.nbg (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen! Ich fahre seit 15 Jahren regelmäßig mit der Silverland raus,da gab es nie irgendwelche solcher Vorfälle. Die Zimmer waren auch immer sauber und die Crew hat sich immer vorbildlich benommen!In Norddeutschland herrscht ab und an mal ein anderer Ton, aber das ist nie böse gemeint.Das ist den ihre Mentalität,die muß man verstehen! Ich meine es ja nicht böse und will Dich damit angreifen! Am Anfang musste ich auch damit klar kommen.Ich weiss mittlerweile damit umzugehen und freue mich auf die nächste Silverland oder Kehrheim Tour. PS: Der Dorsch ist von der Siverland!


----------



## Trüsche_34 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Das der Ton an Bord rauher ist mit dem kann ich leben aber das mir ein (Aushilfs) Skipper vorschreiben will einen 30 cm Dorsch abzuschlagen und mir droht beim nächsten Fisch den ich zurücksetze fliege ich mit geht eindeutig zu weit #d.
Es gibt Gesetze die ich einhalten " muß !!! " und er als Skipper erst recht !!! und eine Ausrede von wegen schlechten Tag gehabt lasse ich bei so etwas nicht gelten .

Petri |wavey:

Trüsche


----------



## mirko.nbg (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Wie gesagt! Das habe ich bei Lüdkes noch nie erlebt! Siggi,Thomas oder der "Alte" sind stehts bemüht Dorsch zu fangen! Davon leben die!Sie wollen keine Gäste verjagen, weil sie von denen leben! Ich möchte behaupten,aus meiner langjährigen Erfahrung bei den Lüdkes das es nicht stimmt jeden Fisch mitzunehmen. Ich halte mich ans Maß! Ich wieß natürlich das viele Angler wie die Geier sind und nehmen alles mit was am Haken hängt! Habe ich schon alles erlebt! Aber der Käptain hält sich normalerweise raus, ausser es sind blutige Anfänger! Ob die die Lizenz zum töten haben? Es fahren nach meiner Meinung viele mit,die nicht einen hauch  Ahnung von Fischwaid  haben! Das sind die grössten Kritiker! Im grossen und ganzen habe ich viele nette Sportsfreunde auf der Silverland kennen gelernt! Jeder war zufrieden! Es gibt viele Stammgäste und die kommen ja nicht, wenn sie schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt haben! Oder?


----------



## AAlfänger (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*



mirko.nbg schrieb:


> Ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen! Ich fahre seit 15 Jahren regelmäßig mit der Silverland raus,da gab es nie irgendwelche solcher Vorfälle. Die Zimmer waren auch immer sauber und die Crew hat sich immer vorbildlich benommen!In Norddeutschland herrscht ab und an mal ein anderer Ton, aber das ist nie böse gemeint.Das ist den ihre Mentalität,die muß man verstehen! Ich meine es ja nicht böse und will Dich damit angreifen! Am Anfang musste ich auch damit klar kommen.Ich weiss mittlerweile damit umzugehen und freue mich auf die nächste Silverland oder Kehrheim Tour. PS: Der Dorsch ist von der Siverland!


Ich kann michdem ohne jede Einschränkung anschließen, wir
fahren auch zu viert jedes Jahr mit der Silverland und hatten
immer saubere Unterkünfte. Mit dem Ton kommen wir auch gut
zurecht( wir sind Norddeutsche, rauh aber herzlich)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bei einigen Mitanglern wäre aber nicht nur ein schärferer Ton
angebracht sondern auch noch einiges anderes auf das ich nicht näher eingehe,um mir keine Verwarnung einzuhandeln.
Gruß an alle zufriedenen Silverlandfahrer von AAlfänger.#6


----------



## Trüsche_34 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Ich kann michdem ohne jede Einschränkung anschließen, wir
> fahren auch zu viert jedes Jahr mit der Silverland und hatten
> immer saubere Unterkünfte. Mit dem Ton kommen wir auch gut
> zurecht( wir sind Norddeutsche, rauh aber herzlich)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Ich wäre ja auch gerne auf die Silverland so wie wir es eigentlich gebucht hatten , dann wäre es mit einem richtigen Skipper sicher nicht so weit gekommen #d .
Ihr redet immer von der Silverland aber ich war auf der Kehrheim und über den Kutter findet man im Vorfeld rein gar nix auf der Kutterliste #c , über die Silverland da teilen sich die Meinungen ja auch .
Ihr könnt auch nur von dem einem mal im Jahr sprechen wo ihr mit fahrt aber zwischen drinn kann es aber auch mal ganz anderst aus sehen zb. wie bei mir und da war es einfach inakzeptabel  .
Und ich werde auch in Zukunft keine Nemos abschlagen nur weil es Leute an Bord gibt die nix fangen und sich deshalb vor den Kopf gestoßen fühlen , soll der Skipper sich lieber um sein Echolot kümmern als Leute die sich Regelkonform verhalten zu drohen .

Petri 

Trüsche


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Hallo Männers,
ich finde den Einsatz und den Grundgedanken, der diese Diskussion trägt schon in Ordnung. Selbst betrete ich seit über 15 Jahren auch keinen Kutter mehr, da ich meine Fische selbst suchen will und entscheiden möchten, wie lange ich wo angle. Aber das ist nicht der Punkt.
Mir fallen zwei Dinge auf:
1. Diese Diskussionen fallen immer an, wenn schlecht gefangen wird. Offenbar, und das kann man in allen Threads nachvollziehen, sind die Nerven der Beteiligten in diesen Zeiten so sehr angespannt, dass Dinge passieren, die sonst nie passieren würden. Das gilt offenbar für alle Beteiligten.
2. Die Bewertung der Kutter ist in den meisten Fällen einfach lächerlich. Die zugeschissenste Kiste wird akzeptiert, wenn jeder einen 15 Pfünder fängt. Wichtig für mich wäre, das der Kahn sicher und gut fürs angeln geeignet ist, entsprechenden Service bietet, die Besatzung freundlich und hilfsbereit ist. Wenn das alles erfüllt ist - *und dann auch noch gut gefangen wird*
dann ist das ein guter Kutter. Aber ich brauch ja glücklicherweise keinen mehr..


----------



## micha_2 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

nicht gleich die flinte ins korn werfen. is meiner meinung eine ausnahme. ich fahre öfters als organisierter angler, wo das mindestmass eingehalten werden muss, aber auch auf "normalen" fahrten kommt vor dem angeln die messlate aus'sw kiste. da hau ich doch lieber zwei dorsche einen weniger auf kopf. versuch mal nen 30iger dorsch zu filetieren, is dosch schwachsinn. dieser kutter mit solch einstellung hat gesperrt zu werden.


----------



## Trüsche_34 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*



micha_2 schrieb:


> nicht gleich die flinte ins korn werfen. is meiner meinung eine ausnahme. ich fahre öfters als organisierter angler, wo das mindestmass eingehalten werden muss, aber auch auf "normalen" fahrten kommt vor dem angeln die messlate aus'sw kiste. da hau ich doch lieber zwei dorsche einen weniger auf kopf. versuch mal nen 30iger dorsch zu filetieren, is dosch schwachsinn. dieser kutter mit solch einstellung hat gesperrt zu werden.



Das Handtuch werde ich sicher nicht werfen aber in Zukunft halt sehr genau mich Informieren wo ich mitfahre oder wirklich mit einem Kleinboot raus fahren .
Aber jetzt gehts erst mal auf die Zander und Hechtjagt und dann dieht man wieder weiter #6.

Petri und Allzeit dicken Fang |wavey:

Trüsche


----------



## stefanhoffmann7 (2. November 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Hallo Trüsche,

ich bin auch wie der Dolfin u.v.a.m. auf ein eigenes Boot umgestiegen.

Angeln wo, wie, solange, wann und was man will ist einfach super. Bis jetzt bin ich noch nie mit lehren Händen heimgekehrt, was mir auf dem Kutter schon öfter passiert ist. 

Wenn Du jemanden mit Erfahrung aufs (Miet-)Boot mitnimmst, wirst Du sicher auch Deinen Fisch fangen und Deine Freunde haben. Und es kommt Dir auch niemand dämlich 

Ich habe mit den "Südschweden" an Häfen und auf Kuttern auch  den "rauhen Ton" zu spüren bekommen, der aber eigentlich den Namen "Persönliche Beleidigung bzw. Leute für dumm verkaufen" verdient. 

1 Beispiel:
Mir wurde vom Hafenmeister beim Slippen meines Bootes gesagt: Mit Deinem Sportboot musst Du um 18 Uhr wieder im Hafen sein, das sei Vorschrift, sonst gabe es sofort Probleme mit der WaSchuPolizei. Sonnenuntergang war 20 Uhr, Boot mit DHI-Beleuchtung. Als SBF-Inhaber geht mir bei sowas die Hutschnur hoch. Aber der Hafenmeister blieb dabei. Nach dem grundlos noch andere persönliche Beleidigungen fielen, habe ich mich bei entsprechenden Stellen beschwert.

Und siehe da - das Problem tauchte nie auf. Die Jungs auf einmal sch....freundlich und legten sogar eine gewisse Kundenorientierung an den Tag.

Ich wünsche Dir viele schöne Angelstunden auf dem Wasser, und lass Dich nicht unterkriegen 

Grüsse,

Stefan


----------



## Schütti (3. November 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

Hi Trüsche,

besten Dank für deine Bericht. Jetzt kannst du dir vorstellen, warum ich mir vor drei Jahren ein eigenes Schlauchboot zum Meeresangeln zugelegt habe  .

Als vernünftiger Angler mit ein bisschen Grips im Kopf kann man solche Situationen nicht ertragen |evil: .

Natürlich sind nicht alle Kutterangler schlecht Leute, aber wenn diese dann noch durch den Kapitän gestärkt werden wird´s mir ganz anders.

Sollten wir mal zeitgleich auf Fehmarn sein, können wir gerne mal eine Tour mit meinem Bötchen machen, damit du mal siehst wie schön Meeresangeln sein kann |welcome: .

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Trüsche_34 (3. November 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*



Schütti schrieb:


> Hi Trüsche,
> 
> besten Dank für deine Bericht. Jetzt kannst du dir vorstellen, warum ich mir vor drei Jahren ein eigenes Schlauchboot zum Meeresangeln zugelegt habe  .
> 
> ...



Hallo Schütti #h
diese Einladung werd ich gerne zurück kommen sollten wir mal Zeitgleich auf Fehmarn sein :m , können uns ja mal über PN austauschen.
Habe heute folgende Mail von der Wasserschutzpolizei Schleswig-Hostein bekommen :

Sehr geehrter Herr ..... ,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht vom 24. Oktober 2006 in der Sie die Einhaltung von fischereirechtlichen Bestimmungen an Bord des MS „Kehrheim“ monieren.

Seit März 2003 wird die Fischereiaufsicht auf See durch die Wasserschutzpolizei Schleswig-Holstein durchgeführt. Neben der Kontrolle von Erwerbs- und Sportfischern werden natürlich auch Sportangelkutter regelmäßig einer Fischereikontrolle unterzogen. 
Im Rahmen dieser Kontrollen werden die von Ihnen aufgezeigten Umstände an Bord des MS „Kehrheim“ überprüft werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


  Landespolizeiamt Schleswig-Holstein
Abt. 4, Wasserschutzpolizei
SG 412 - Recht und Fischerei -
Mühlenweg 166
24116 Kiel
Tel. 04 31 - 160 64 123
Fax 04 31 - 160 64 119

Und das sollte jeder tun der solche Missstände auf einem 
Kutter mitbekommt , denn nur so wird die Spreu vom Weizen getrennt .

Petri und Allzeit dicken Fang :m
Trüsche_34


----------



## degl (3. November 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*

@FipsIII,

ich stand mal neben einem "Ultralightpilkfreak",der war so in sich und seiner Angelausrüstung verliebt,das er gar nicht merkte,das alle anderen ihn nur belächelten.
Als er dann beim ersten 45iger Dorsch nach nem Gaff schrie und der Skipper ihn bat doch angepasstes Geschirr zu verwenden,haben alle anderen ihm beigepflichtet,denn eine 0,6 Geflochtene,ne 50 gr. Spinnrute und ne 30iger Rolle sind doch einfach zu leicht.
Was mich störte,wirklich störte war,das er mit nem 35gr.Pilker zwar viel mehr fing,aber irgendwie waren die Leo's alle klein und am Ende war dann der Skipper schuld der nach seiner Meinung nicht die richtige Einstellung zum Job hätte.

Würde mich nicht wundern wenn der betroffene Kutter nicht auch ne "schlechte Bewertung" von ihm bekam,obwohl alle anderen an Bord zufrieden waren.

Und doch gehört es sich nicht seine Angelgäste zu nötigen auch die kleinsten mitzunehmen,das gehört angeprangert#6

gruß degl


----------



## Trüsche_34 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Erstes mal beim Hochseeangeln (und erst mal zum letzen mal ) !!*



degl schrieb:


> @FipsIII,
> 
> ich stand mal neben einem "Ultralightpilkfreak",der war so in sich und seiner Angelausrüstung verliebt,das er gar nicht merkte,das alle anderen ihn nur belächelten.
> Als er dann beim ersten 45iger Dorsch nach nem Gaff schrie und der Skipper ihn bat doch angepasstes Geschirr zu verwenden,haben alle anderen ihm beigepflichtet,denn eine 0,6 Geflochtene,ne 50 gr. Spinnrute und ne 30iger Rolle sind doch einfach zu leicht.
> ...



Hallo degl ,
zufrieden war an Board eigentlich niemand , da bis auf 5 Mann alle Anderen schon am Vortag draußen waren und auch nicht viel gefangen wurde.
Ich war zum ersten mal auf einen Kutter und hab 4 Dorsche gefangen wo von einer wieder in der Ostsee schwimmt und ich genau so viel im Schnitt hatte wie die Anderen erfahrenen Angler also war das für mich mehr als ich mir erhofft hatte .
Ich gehe nicht zum Angeln nur um Fette Beute zu machen , gut wenn es so ist freu ich mich und wenn nicht ist es auch egal denn Hauptsache am Wasser gewesen und die Natur genossen.
Aber wenn dann jemand verlangt das ich gegen geltendes Gesetz verstoße dann kann das einem schon mal den Tag verderben  .

Petri #h

Trüsche_34


----------

